# Platy hiding under heater



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

So I got 3 Platys 2 days ago and there is one that keeps going under the heater in the shade. He stays there for a good while then will come out and swim a around for a bit then go back (I assume it is the same one). The other two are always swimming around and having a good time. Is this normal behavior for a platy or could something be wrong with him. I wish I knew if it was the same one all the time, but have no way of knowing except there are always two out and then one under the heater most of the time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is the hiding one really fat? From your pic it looks pregnant. Add more hiding places, sometimes that makes the fish feel safer and they come out more.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Is the hiding one really fat? From your pic it looks pregnant. Add more hiding places, sometimes that makes the fish feel safer and they come out more.


They are all about the same size - and they were to all be males so I don't think he's pregnant. There are several hiding places but this one just likes it under the heater whether it's on or off.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Rs:

em is much younger than I and hence his eye sight is better ie. the Platy is pregnant.

Your photograph indicates that you have a planted aquarium.

Based upon my limited experience with Platy's when about to birth the female will "seriously hang out" in floating plants.

Do you have any?

TR


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> Rs:
> 
> em is much younger than I and hence his eye sight is better ie. the Platy is pregnant.
> 
> ...


No, I do not have any floating plants but the Platy's are all the same size which is what is throwing me for a loop - but by the description of the anal fin they are indeed female as they are fanned out - so great - I don't have a tank ready for babies if she is indeed pregnant :-(


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You have Marigold Swordtails, AFAIKT, and the one in the photo is a female. I have these same fish and, when about to drop, the females find a quiet little spot surrounded by plants that they spend 99% of their time in. Congrats, you're about to be a frydaddy.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

COM said:


> You have Marigold Swordtails, AFAIKT, and the one in the photo is a female. I have these same fish and, when about to drop, the females find a quiet little spot surrounded by plants that they spend 99% of their time in. Congrats, you're about to be a frydaddy.


Marigold Swordtails? They should be Platies, they match every description I could find for a platty and that's what they were marked as. So I am about to be a frydaddy - I have no clue what to do :-( I don't have an extra tank either, just the one 29g is set up - my 5.5 is still cycling as I did a overdose of ammonia so it restarted the process. What should I do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

They look like platy to me. I've had similar ones in the past as well.

I would put as much filter media from your 29g into the 5.5g. It doesn't have to be pretty, but as long as there's enough bacteria from your media, it should almost instantly cycle it. I'd do a water change on the 5.5 if you've been adding ammonia, and add water to it from your cycled tank.


----------

